# Prefered Chemical Levels?



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm new to water testing kits, i'm sorry if i missed it, but i tried finding the info in previous threads and had no luck.

I have a 50gal with a red belly and a couple other small things in it.
Testing and recording my PHs, KH/GH, NO2, NH3/NH4

What is the ideal range for a red belly for each chem test listed above?

Also DIY suggestions for manipulating the chems in the water would be great info, I'm surprised the kit I purchased has testing instructions but no suggestions for proper levels or fixing spikes.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

From what I understand as long as you parameters stay steady, they will adjust. Buffering can cause problems if done incorrectly. They like a slight acidic PH but mine is 7.8 and all my fish do great. Make sure the water you are addong has around the same PH as the water in the tank. As for nitrates below 40 is fine even though some people let it get higher without problems. I am sure you know there should be no ammonia and nitrites.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Read this over-
And alot of info is in the saved topic area of the water section....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=11591

Let me know if you need more info than what is here.....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

those are the main ones i test for. I dont usually do gh or kh. I have the tests, but i usually just test for the main ones.

ph- any is fine as long as you keep it stable (well as long as its between 6 and 8)
ammonia- this is toxic so keep it at 0. water changes will ower it.
nitrates- under 40ppm the lower the better. plants will also use this.
nitrites- toxic like ammonia so keep at 0


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

Parameters were all within decent range, the p's flesh started swelling and bubbling and now it's dead








Sucks, had it for almost a decade now


----------

